# Oliver "Shovel'N"



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Good Lord, your handsome Oliver can come and play with our snow any time!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

are you a photographer? These are wonderful and what great timing. He is beautiful...I love him in green, now this. 

Just great the way you caught puppy curiosity.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That is just way too much cuteness! OMG he is adorable.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Good god is he adorable!!!!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh my word- He is just too cute. I love the pictures.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I agree, the pictures need to keep coming!!! Luv it!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Do they come any sweeter than that? How adorable!!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Noey said:


> are you a photographer?


Amateur photographer, yes. I have been taking photos for approximately 25 years. The camera used to take these photographs is six years old.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow, Adorable!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Hearts of Gold said:


> Amateur photographer, yes. I have been taking photos for approximately 25 years. The camera used to take these photographs is six years old.


well your very good. It's not the camera that makes a good photo - it's the person behind it.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

He is just impossibly cute. And those are really great photos.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh my Lord.....the pics get cuter and freaking cuter!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a gorgeous little helper you had. Amazing pictures. Were you laying in the snow?


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

omg how cute!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Oliver is stealing all our hearts. You must get nothing done all day beside play with puppy!!! Love these pictures...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Precious beyond words !!!!!!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Were you laying in the snow?


No, Oliver is elevated on a snow mound about five feet high. I am using a 70-200 and standing back approximately 8 feet. 

Thanks for your interest and support for all my posts.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESSSSSSSSSS, that ball of fluff is one of the most adorable pictures I've seen.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Those photos just made me grin from ear to ear.....simply beyond cute!!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

He is so so cute, great pictures!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG such absolute cuteness!!! I LOVE your pics of your precious pup!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

whatever word beyond adorable -it Oliver!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

These are just beyond adorable!!!!! I think Oliver must have his own page on my website!!!:smooch:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oliver is cute beyond words, I am so enjoying seeing his pictures.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG, Oliver is just the most adorable puppy!

Have you entered any of his pictures in contest? He is a winner for sure.............


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Bob Dylan said:


> Have you entered any of his pictures in contest?


The GRF contest rules prohibit editing of photgraphs so therefore, I am excluded. I tend to crop most of my photos and make other adjustments if necessary.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Stunning!! We won't ever have enough of this puppy. If you could just set up a webcam on him 24/7 that would be great!  

Absolutely precious he is!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, that is so adorable! Who can't love a golden puppy?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

WOW, such cuteness!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Hearts of Gold said:


> The GRF contest rules prohibit editing of photgraphs so therefore, I am excluded. I tend to crop most of my photos and make other adjustments if necessary.
> 
> Thanks for your comments.


I think Oliver would make a wonderful cover boy for the GR Weekly online mag ..I can direct you to Paul Lindstrom to submit photos  He & you are absolute naturals both in front and behind the lens!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh My Heavens.....Olliver u are just the cutest lil thing......love all your pics....could just come through the computer and give you hugs.....::


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh, that is just too cute! He can come help me shovel if he'd like.


----------



## ladyhawk (Mar 9, 2010)

I am so loving your photography. I am Oliver's number one fan.


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

Professional photographer, I assume? Just amazing work, oh and the puppy is absolutely adorable too


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

doggylove86 said:


> Professional photographer, I assume? Just amazing work, oh and the puppy is absolutely adorable too


Should be!!!!!!  I appreciate all the hard work that has gone into these photo shoots! ...I heard a behind the lens play by play today and rotflmao!!!!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

That is so adorable!!!!


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

OMG!!!! Is that the cutest ever!!!!???


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

He is too cute for words!


----------

